# plastisol transfers near n.w. indiana (chicago)



## pete219 (Feb 8, 2008)

looking to get some plastisol transfers made but it seems like their hard to find in this area. I"ve been trying to explain to the screenprinter's about how the plastisol is laid on the sheet and I'll press it on....they just dont get it!!! Leads me to believe they havent done this process before. If anyone knows of a company that does plastisol in this area could you post!!! thanks


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Uh, yeah, you shoulda figured that out when their first question to you was "What's a plastisol transfer?" 

Here is a spreadsheet of vendors from Wormil. There is an IN vendor listed. http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------

